# The case for Obama’s impeachment: The Constitution’s remedy for a lawless, imperial president



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The case for Obama's impeachment: The Constitution's remedy for a lawless, imperial president*

By  Sarah Palin
Published July 11, 2014
FoxNews.com
Facebook2579 Twitter1093 livefyre1933








The next time you hear politicians denounce Barack Obama as a lawless, imperial president with a scandal-riddled administration, ask them what they're going to do about it. Their gnashing of teeth over Obama's self-granted omnipotence is repetitive.
Let's agree with our ninth president, William Henry Harrison, who said there is nothing more corrupting, nothing more destructive than the exercise of unlimited power. We understand the problem. The only way for politicians to fix it is with a little less talk and a lot more action.

The Constitution provides the remedy for a president who commits "high crimes and misdemeanors." It's impeachment.

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2014...utions-remedy-for-lawless-imperial-president/


*SARAH PALIN: Obama's buzzed on suds great adventure*
*VIDEO: Palin on why it's time to impeach Obama *


----------

